# Is it possible cinelerra port to FreeBSD?



## goshanecr (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi friends! I'm use FreeBSD for various ways, and one of them audio&video edition. As i see, program *CINELERRA* is'nt in ports. I want to try port it to FreeBSD. I'm read manual for buildind ports for FreeBSD, but i'm don't know from what to start. So i have following questions:

1. Is cinelerra possible to port to FreeBSD?
2. Maybe someone can help me (just talk me from what start, and answer to my questions which whill appear in that process).

I can write shell scripts, and understand its. When i undestand how to build ports, i guess that i will useful port tree contributor


----------



## LateNiteTV (Jan 8, 2010)

im sure porting it is possible, though im not exactly a great programmer so i dont know how difficult it would be.
you could try getting a binary of it and running it under the linuxulator.


----------



## aragon (Jan 8, 2010)

I tried years ago.  Got it compiling and running, but there was some problem with the threading model that caused it to lock up.  Couldn't get help from any of the lists at the time, and my C skills were pretty green back then.  I've kinda been hoping the Lumiera project would have something usable soon, but it's been over a year and no releases yet.


----------



## decke (Jan 15, 2010)

Looks like a good time to create a Lumiera port because they released on 10th January and are asking for interested BSD people to do some testing.


----------



## aragon (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up.  I'll take a look at it sometime soon.


----------



## fidaj (Mar 29, 2010)

I gathered from sources and managed to run Cinelerra in FreeBSD ... in the near future will try to make a port ...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PinbK6rCxdY

http://www.bsdportal.ru/viewtopic.php?p=131563#131563


----------



## aragon (Mar 31, 2010)

Nice!  It's working better than when I tried.  Let me know if you need any help/testing.


----------



## fidaj (Mar 31, 2010)

aragon said:
			
		

> Nice!  It's working better than when I tried.  Let me know if you need any help/testing.



Ok!


----------



## fidaj (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi guys! ready (WIP) try to use
report bugs and problems

thanks.


----------



## fidaj (Aug 25, 2010)

Everyone who is relevant theme porting cinelerra to FreeBSD - contact me - we will combine their efforts.
I have difficulty with English  , if you know the Russian language will not be bad.

Thanks!


----------



## decke (Aug 26, 2010)

How's the status of the cinelerra port? I think you already had an FreeBSD committer to work with you on getting it ready to commit. Is that still true?


----------



## fidaj (Aug 29, 2010)

decke said:
			
		

> How's the status of the cinelerra port? I think you already had an FreeBSD committer to work with you on getting it ready to commit. Is that still true?



Port cinelerra actually ready, but the program does not work.
There are problems with multi-threaded, displayed a message: "Mutex:: unlock: Unknown error: 0" if the switch to time line to another point.
So I stopped in front of this issue ...
Probably affects specificity of multi-threading in Linux, FreeBSD's functions were not doing properly ...
I do not know - whether you want to completely rewrite the code that apply to multi-threading or is all the same problems on FreeBSD with this?


----------



## aragon (Aug 29, 2010)

It sounds like you've gotten as far as I got when I tried a year ago.  Threading model causes the app to freeze.

Have you considered trying Lumiera?


----------



## fidaj (Aug 29, 2010)

aragon said:
			
		

> It sounds like you've gotten as far as I got when I tried a year ago.  Threading model causes the app to freeze.
> 
> Have you considered trying Lumiera?



What are the advantages Lumiera compared with cinelerra or kdenlive?


----------



## aragon (Aug 29, 2010)

Sorry, I know as much about it as the project page says...


----------



## decke (Aug 30, 2010)

fidaj said:
			
		

> Port cinelerra actually ready, but the program does not work.
> There are problems with multi-threaded, displayed a message: "Mutex:: unlock: Unknown error: 0" if the switch to time line to another point.



Is the port available somewhere so that more people can have a look at it?


----------



## Chuchubi (Sep 4, 2010)

Cinelerra works fine under linux emulation.


----------



## decke (Jan 18, 2011)

fidaj said:
			
		

> Port cinelerra actually ready, but the program does not work.
> There are problems with multi-threaded, displayed a message: "Mutex:: unlock: Unknown error: 0" if the switch to time line to another point.
> So I stopped in front of this issue ...



Are you still interested in the cinelerra port? If so then please send me your port so that I can review and fix it to get it ready for the ports tree. I hope it's not necessary to do the same work again and create another cinelerra port with all patches from scratch just because you're not able to send the port.

I'm a ports committer so I'm really interested to get that port available for everyone. If you have any concerns or questions you can mail me at decke@FreeBSD.org


----------



## goshanecr (Jan 31, 2011)

Maybe that information will be interest: There is 2 cinelerra versions
http://cinelerra.org/ - CinelerraCV (Community version always based on current cinelerra + various additions from community)
http://heroinewarrior.com/index.php - Cinelerra from *Heroine Virtual LTD *


----------



## gour (Jan 31, 2011)

decke said:
			
		

> Are you still interested in the cinelerra port? If so then please send me your port so that I can review and fix it to get it ready for the ports tree. I hope it's not necessary to do the same work again and create another cinelerra port with all patches from scratch just because you're not able to send the port.



What is the prospect of seeing Cinelerra in FreeBSD?

I seriously consider to switch from Linux, but video-editing is one area not covered by FreeBSD, iow. neither Cinelerra port (which we mostly use) nor port of OpenShot (1.3 is bringing some nice features)... :\


----------



## gour (Jan 31, 2011)

goshanecr said:
			
		

> Maybe that information will be interest: There is 2 cinelerra versions
> http://cinelerra.org/ - CinelerraCV (Community version always based on current cinelerra + various additions from community)
> http://heroinewarrior.com/index.php - Cinelerra from *Heroine Virtual LTD *



I belive we're speaking about the former, since the latter is not easy to build even under Linux.


----------



## decke (Feb 1, 2011)

gour said:
			
		

> I seriously consider to switch from Linux, but video-editing is one area not covered by FreeBSD, iow. neither Cinelerra port (which we mostly use) nor port of OpenShot (1.3 is bringing some nice features)... :\



I've contacted fidaj and he gave me the current port. Thanks again! It's not finished yet but it's publicly available now and he will continue to work on it and I will help a bit to get it in shape.

http://svn.bluelife.at/index.cgi/blueports/browse/multimedia/cinelerra-devel


----------



## gour (Mar 4, 2011)

Chuchubi said:
			
		

> Cinelerra works fine under linux emulation.



Can you provide some more info (I'm new with BSD), how to build and install Linux application to be executed under Linux emulation?


----------



## Chuchubi (Mar 8, 2011)

gour said:
			
		

> Can you provide some more info (I'm new with BSD), how to build and install Linux application to be executed under Linux emulation?



In the FreeBSD-handbook you can find all the information how to set this up.
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/linuxemu-lbc-install.html


----------



## gour (Mar 9, 2011)

Chuchubi said:
			
		

> In the FreeBSD-handbook you can find all the information how to set this up.
> http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/linuxemu-lbc-install.html




Thanks, but I was thinking more about Cinelerra-specific instructions considering that it's not possible to build it statically and application needs lot of libs. :\


----------



## Chuchubi (Mar 10, 2011)

gour said:
			
		

> Thanks, but I was thinking more about Cinelerra-specific instructions considering that it's not possible to build it statically and application needs lot of libs. :\



There are two versions of cinelerra: the heroin version and the community version. You can build them on linux and copy them to FreeBSD. Forget building a static version. You will have to change a lot and soon run into trouble. Cinelerra needs many dependencies and you will run into trouble when building the plugins. It is tried before.
I run cinelerra now for six years under linux emulation on FreeBSD. The way I do it is build cinelerra on a good old Fedora Core 3 system and install it in a directory, where I install most of the needed libraries. De directory is in /opt/directory
Than I copy the directory to FreeBSD on the same position. After that I start cinelerra with a script. I have FreeBSD 8.1 and that version use the FC10 emulation. But, my build on FC10 did not want to run in FreeBSD. It shows the same errors as the port mentioned here before.
So, I use my old FC3 emulation directory wich I use for six years now. I do have to set some sysctl variables to use a 2.4 kernel emulation to make it work. I have two emulation directories. One contains de FC10 libraries and the other one the FC3 libraries. With a script I can choose the FC3 when I want to use cinelerra. After using that I choose FC10 to put the kernel emulation back to 2.6 (sysctl compat.linux.osrelease=2.6.16). I use the latest community version and it works okee.


----------



## gour (Mar 12, 2011)

> The way I do it is build cinelerra on a good old Fedora Core 3 system and install it in a directory, where I install most of the needed libraries. De directory is in /opt/directory
> Than I copy the directory to FreeBSD on the same position. After that I start cinelerra with a script. I have FreeBSD 8.1 and that version use the FC10 emulation. But, my build on FC10 did not want to run in FreeBSD. It shows the same errors as the port mentioned here before.




Hmm...this is really interesting.



> I do have to set some sysctl variables to use a 2.4 kernel emulation to make it work. I have two emulation directories. One contains de FC10 libraries and the other one the FC3 libraries. With a script I can choose the FC3 when I want to use cinelerra. After using that I choose FC10 to put the kernel emulation back to 2.6 (sysctl compat.linux.osrelease=2.6.16). I use the latest community version and it works okee.




So, Cinelerra cannot work with 2.6 emulation?

In any case, thank you very much for informative post...I'll try and report back


----------



## fidaj (Nov 17, 2011)

Need help in testing the program Cinelerra.

http://svn.bluelife.at/index.cgi/blueports/browse/multimedia/cinelerra-devel/

Thanks!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 17, 2011)

Continued here: [ CFT ] Need help in testing the program Cinelerra.


----------

